# WOC: what is your fav. contour product ?



## csdev (Apr 24, 2010)

I am nc40-42, and I am looking for a product to sharply define my cheekbones.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey hunn! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I have quite a defined cheekbone naturally but I used to use Stilla duo in the colour 02 Marigold. It is a cream bronzer & highlighter but it has been discontinued! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Someties beauty crunch has it!

Now i use Benefit's Hoola bronzer, i bought it from sephora in the set that they had just because i wanted high beam. I tried hoola for contouring & it's amazing too! I'm NC42-45 & you can def use it to contour. You do have to pack on abit more product though, because it's not super dark or anything! But i think since you are fairer then me, it should work fine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Besides that i have never used any other contouring products! Do to a sephora counter & try it out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## jazmatazz (Apr 24, 2010)

Howdy!

I'm NC43. In the winter I use Stila Sun Bronzer in shade #2 (could go a shade up if you want more defined contouring) and last summer I used MAC Matte bronze, this summer I plan to do the same as well as use Benefit Hoola.

Out of all of these Hoola is probably the deepest but you might want to keep building it up if you want to sharply define.

On YT I've seen some makeup folks use a foundation stick (Mac makes one, Bobbi brown does too) in many shades darker than their skintone to contour. That seems to work really well to get a lot of definition.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jazmatazz* 

 
_Howdy!

On YT I've seen some makeup folks use a foundation stick (Mac makes one, Bobbi brown does too) in many shades darker than their skintone to contour. That seems to work really well to get a lot of definition._

 
yeahh i've seen that too but i feel it's abit too defined for a day to day look? hahas i don't know maybe i'ts just me.hehes


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 24, 2010)

Emote or Harmony depending upon my change of color in the summer.


----------



## Nepenthe (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm in and around NC42 and I can use Emote.. but I really like using MSF's.  In the winter I can use Medium Deep, and in the summer I can hop up to Dark.

Brown eye shadows also work nicely to contour.. I've got a few that I've stopped using, and will occasionally reach for.


----------



## nids (May 11, 2010)

Blunt blush


----------



## MissResha (May 11, 2010)

facefront bronzer in Fully or Half Baked, hands down. nothing else works better for me.


----------



## DaniCakes (May 11, 2010)

I recently purchased Blunt blush by MAC as a contour powder and I love it. I'm C7 in Studiofix and it works for me. It'll definitely contour your cheeks.


----------



## she (May 11, 2010)

i think dark brown matte shadows make excellent contour products. the foundation sticks are another great choice, i just find the e/s's offer greater control for me personally.


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 12, 2010)

I don't know because I really don't contour because the color when I do contour never shows up and I don't know what NC or NW shade I am. But this is also a question what is the equilvilant (spelling?) To a Revlon shade of Caramel to a MAC foundation? Can some one Private Message me with the answer because I don't want to get this topic going off topic.


----------



## Sweexy985 (May 17, 2010)

I wonder if Mac's Raizin Blush would be a good contour colour. I've had it for quite some time and it's just sitting in my makeup case looking all dejected. lol

I feel like I should at least give it a try. Has anyone tried Raizin as a contour?


----------



## fallenang3l211 (May 17, 2010)

nc40!  i like using msfs to contour actually...esp the mid shade on warm blend msf.  otherwise i use sunbasque blush, or emote if i want something matte.


----------



## machonesty (Jun 9, 2010)

im nc 45-50 and i use mac sheer pressed powder in nw 50

u may like msf deep dark or sheer pressed powder nw45
or blunt, raizin blush, but they tend to go a little reddish

try something matte hth


----------



## Blushbaby (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a big ol' round face..I don't even know where to begin with contouring :-(


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nids* 

 
_Blunt blush_

 
Agreed.


----------



## Soul Unique (Jun 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *she* 

 
_i think *dark brown matte shadows make excellent contour* products. the foundation sticks are another great choice, i just find the e/s's offer greater control for me personally._

 
I agree.


----------



## ms. kendra (Jun 11, 2010)

If you are looking for an inexpensive option Milani has a blush/contour duo.


----------



## UberMACGeek (Aug 5, 2012)

MissResha said:


> facefront bronzer in Fully or Half Baked, hands down. nothing else works better for me.


  	Where can I purchase these from?


----------



## drammy04 (Aug 6, 2012)

As of right now, my go-tos are Stratus (HC) Blunt, Raizin and Deep Dark msfn. I LOVE stratus!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

nids said:


> Blunt blush


  	Hear, hear!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 26, 2012)

It's gorgeous, isn't it!

  	I like Blunt for contouring, too. I would have never thought to use Raizin. It seems a little too orange ...


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 26, 2012)

Earlier I actually got a very good contour at NORDSTROMS using Blunt blush, Embark e/s and Raizin Blush... It was really soft looking when Raizin was added for warmth


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 26, 2012)

For my nose, Blunt all the way. For my cheeks I like a more defined contour...so when I do it, either MAC Shadowy and Definitive.


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 27, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> Earlier I actually got a very good contour at NORDSTROMS using Blunt blush, Embark e/s and Raizin Blush... It was really soft looking when Raizin was added for warmth


  	pinkcrush, Oh - that's interesting! What was the color placement?

  	Thx!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 27, 2012)

Prototype83 said:


> For my nose, Blunt all the way. For my cheeks I like a more defined contour...so when I do it, either *MAC Shadowy and Definitive.*


  	Hmm - never heard of those shades. Are they PRO contours?


----------



## Copperhead (Aug 27, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Hmm - never heard of those shades. Are they PRO contours?


  	Those came out a few year ago. I'm not sure if they can still be found at PRO or not. Bone Beige and Sculpt are the only 2 on the regular MAC site right now. 

http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cosmetics-sculpt-shape-review-swatches-product-photos

  	By looking at Temptalia's swatches, the shades Definitive and Warm Light almost remind me of my Sleek Contour Kit in Dark. Almost.


----------



## pinkcrush (Aug 27, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> pinkcrush, Oh - that's interesting! What was the color placement?  Thx!


My MAC girl used Blunt as contour base all the way to the hairline, she blended Embark over it for depth and to build a hollow, then Raizin was added as a soft warm veil... It was beautiful


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 27, 2012)

pinkcrush said:


> My MAC girl used Blunt as contour base all the way to the hairline, she blended Embark over it for depth and to build a hollow, then Raizin was added as a soft warm veil... It was beautiful


  	Thanks Ladies!

  	The upcoming F & B collex by MAC has contour cream so I going to check those out.

  	I love using Blunt to contour though.

  	I also picked up Bronze Bronzing Powder to contour (and use as a bronzer) as well.


----------



## sss215 (Aug 28, 2012)

she said:


> i think dark brown matte shadows make excellent contour products. the foundation sticks are another great choice, i just find the e/s's offer greater control for me personally.


   I agree I use Embark.  Perfect for contouring. blunt doesn't show up on me.


----------



## SarahW (Aug 30, 2012)

Most definately Harmony for me! With a little Gingerly on the cheeks ^_^  I also like to blend my foundation powder (i use the studio fix compact) with the NC40, i'm more an NC20


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 31, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I agree I use Embark. Perfect for contouring. blunt doesn't show up on me.


  	sss215 which brush do u use when contouring w/Embark?

  	THX!


----------



## Prototype83 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> Hmm - never heard of those shades. Are they PRO contours?


 
  	Yes they are.  I have the full pans and are available at Mac PRO.  Definitive is more brown than Shadowy.  Shadowy is the darkest shade and has alot of grey in it.


----------



## glammy girl (Sep 1, 2012)

Another vote for Benefit Hoola  Gives a nice sharp contour but the only negative I guess is that you have to keep building up the color to get it dark but other than that, it gives a beautiful matte finish


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 1, 2012)

MAC is releasing the Face & Body collex soon and I can't wait to check it out.

  	I am interested in the contour creams.

  	It sucks that this is a LE collex (except for the F&B foundation).

  	I love contouring - there is something alluring about it. I feel naked if I don't "do my bones" first.

  	I feel like I've missed a step.

  	Sadly, there is no 5 minute makeup for me!


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 2, 2012)

she said:


> i think dark brown matte shadows make excellent contour products. the foundation sticks are another great choice, i just find the e/s's offer greater control for me personally.


	really?  I have sooo much to learn.


----------



## HeavenF (Sep 3, 2012)

i used UD Blunt on the nose and Wet n Wild Bronzer in Ticket to Brazil everywhere else. I'm NC42


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 18, 2012)

I checked out the contour creams and it was a pass. No go. Blunt blush it will be.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Sep 18, 2012)

Fiberluver said:


> I checked out the contour creams and it was a pass. No go. Blunt blush it will be.


  	What didn't you like about the contour creams? I currently use Blunt (which tends to lean a little too red) or the darkest Covergirl Queen bronzer (I like it, but I'm looking for something just a smidgen darker). If I ever make it to a PRO store I hope to try Definitive or Shadowy sculpting powders.


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 22, 2012)

Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder in 08 Ebony
  	Sleek Makeup Face Contour Kit in Dark
  	&
  	MAC Contour Creams * I need to do a post about them


----------



## Zazzle (Sep 22, 2012)

stealmyheartlve said:


> Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder in 08 Ebony Sleek Makeup Face Contour Kit in Dark & MAC Contour Creams * I need to do a post about them


  I'm also an NW45. Which Contour Creams did you get?


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm NC50 and tried MAC's Coffee Walnut on the back of my hand today and as figured, that shade would look like crap on me. Richly Honed is better for my shade. Right now I'm liking RH and Sleek Makeup Contour Kit in Dark.


----------



## Debbs (Sep 22, 2012)

I need to learn some contouring skills!!!! I am absolutely clueless. Is it a skill I really need to master? Please let me know even though it may be cheaper to miss out...lol. I did buy Spot Lit and the 215 brush!!!! Thks


----------



## Debbs (Sep 22, 2012)

I need to learn some contouring skills!!!! I am absolutely clueless. Is it a skill I really need to master? Please let me know even though it may be cheaper to miss out...lol. I did buy Spot Lit and the 215 brush!!!! Thks


----------



## stealmyheartlve (Sep 22, 2012)

Zazzle said:


> I'm also an NW45. Which Contour Creams did you get?


  	Richly Honed for contouring and I only bought Copper Beach for a blush/highlight look.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 22, 2012)

Debbs said:


> I need to learn some contouring skills!!!! I am absolutely clueless. Is it a skill I really need to master? Please let me know even though it may be cheaper to miss out...lol. I did buy Spot Lit and the 215 brush!!!! Thks


  	Hey Debbs! My suggestion would be to either ask an MA at the counter or let youtube be your friend. LOL!

  	Here's a vid I found the other day. Of course this is just one of sooooo many though. Go to the 1:30 mark to see his placements of contouring and highlighting shades.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-frT6_AGez8&feature=plcp

  	Here are 2 more that may help you out a bit.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt8XOh5bxU4&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBLHE0ME-GA&feature=plcp


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 26, 2012)

she said:


> i think dark brown matte shadows make excellent contour products. the foundation sticks are another great choice, i just find the e/s's offer greater control for me personally.


  	I just watched this vid and she used MAC's Brown Down. I don't think I've ever used a dark brown shadow for contouring even though I've thought about trying it many times. Thought about buying a darker than usual foundation stick too but again, haven't done it and I have no real idea as to why I haven't.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXWpvH5d08c&feature=g-vrec


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 26, 2012)

I just remembered I recently bought Desire pigment from Magnolia Makeup. I need to see how that might work as a contour product as well.


----------



## Shantastic (Nov 4, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Those came out a few year ago. I'm not sure if they can still be found at PRO or not. Bone Beige and Sculpt are the only 2 on the regular MAC site right now.
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/mac-cosmetics-sculpt-shape-review-swatches-product-photos
> 
> By looking at Temptalia's swatches, the shades Definitive and Warm Light almost remind me of my Sleek Contour Kit in Dark. Almost.


  	They are at pro and now available to all on the mac website.


----------



## spectrolite (Nov 5, 2012)

I really love MAC's pro contour cream in Richly Honed. It's so easy to work with and suits my skin tone. I go back and forth between that and Blunt blush =)


----------



## nuclearteeth (Nov 6, 2012)

I use the Sleek Face Contour Kit in Medium. I don't contour often but, when I do, it's idiot proof enough that even I can do it.


----------



## RaizinnthaSun (Nov 10, 2012)

I have started using the Ruby Kisses ( a Korean product. Mostly found in beauty supply stores) 3D Face Creator in the darkest shade (I think it's a 16) for my contour and then using blunt over it.  This gives me the absolue BEST contour. Almost too good- if I'm not careful, my cheek starts to look very dragalicious. I'm a NC50, for reference.


----------



## naomiheartsyou (Nov 13, 2012)

LA Colors pro concealers in espreeso and dark cocoa are good contour colors for those who are darker than NW/NC 45. They are cream based (think Make Up Forever Full Coverage concealers).


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

I use MAC Blunt or the PRO color Shadowy . I also use MUFE'S sculpting kit #4


----------



## deanfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I am NC 45/ MUFE 173.  Would Guerlain Terracotta Bronzing Powder in 08 Ebony be too dark for me? I'm interested in this bronzer.


----------



## shontay07108 (Jan 4, 2013)

NC45 and I love Chanel's Notorious sculpting powder. It happens to be sold out pretty much everywhere now and with good reason.


----------



## strawberry1 (Jan 5, 2013)

I use mac's blunt, mac's msf in sunpower, and Cover girl bronzer in Ebony bronze.


----------



## Diva4eva122 (Jan 5, 2013)

NW 50-55 and I use the brown shade in the wet n wild vanity palette which allegedly is a dupe for Embark eye shadow by Mac.  I also use some random brown shade from the coastal scents 252 palette which is WONDERFUL.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 5, 2013)

Copperhead said:


> I'm NC50 and tried MAC's Coffee Walnut on the back of my hand today and as figured, that shade would look like crap on me. Richly Honed is better for my shade. *Right now I'm liking RH and Sleek Makeup Contour Kit in Dark. *


  	Me, too!


----------



## cocotears (May 4, 2013)

any contour product recommendations for an NC45?


----------



## afulton (Jan 16, 2014)

I really love Bobbi Brown's Deep Chocolate bronzing powder. It works perfect for me.


----------



## Pikahime (Jan 17, 2014)

I can be anything from an NC 35-42 ... but I do have slight red undertones or so I'm told and the only contour powder that doesn't look orange on me is Sleek's contour powder in medium. It comes with a highlight too... though I tend to use a light hand in the winter months


----------



## K_ashanti (Jan 19, 2014)

Covergirl bronzer or MAC sculpting powder


----------



## User38 (Jan 19, 2014)

MAC Emotion, Taupe, Sculpt, Bone Beige or Strada

  K. Aucoin Sculpting powder

  Chanel Accent

  (these work on most skin colors)


----------



## vannycul (Feb 17, 2014)

I use a bobby brown foundation stick. I also use a Lancôme pressed powder that's several shades darker and I also have this Iman blush that's a nice brown shade with warm pigments when blended out. Depending what I have at hand. Mostly reach for the Iman blush for a daily look.


----------



## Jubilae (Feb 18, 2014)

I just recently got into contouring and I like the studio sculpt in NW55.


----------



## Yazmin (Feb 18, 2014)

I alternate between MAC Richly Honed, Studio Fix NW50 an Sleek's contour kit in Dark.


----------



## vannycul (Feb 20, 2014)

Jubilae said:


> I just recently got into contouring and I like the studio sculpt in NW55.


  How do you use it dear? Also what's your normal foundation shade?


----------



## lxvefool (Feb 22, 2014)

The Sleek Contour Kit is a winner for me. I tried a bunch of different products from MAC and NARS, but Sleek's is the best in my opinion.


----------



## Jubilae (Mar 3, 2014)

vannycul said:


> How do you use it dear? Also what's your normal foundation shade?


  I'm a NC50 in Mac. I just take a contour brush and apply to my cheekbones and temples. I want to get Nars mat velvet as a base and see how that works as well.


----------



## afulton (Mar 23, 2014)

[h=1]My favorites are Bobbi Brown in Deep Chocolate (discontinued), Guerlain 08 Bronzer, and MAC Blunt.[/h]


----------



## CarmenK (Apr 1, 2014)

I love Bobbi Brown deep chocolate though it is discontinued =/ might be able to find it at a CCO
  Or the Mac richly honed and Ben nye has great contour powders too!


----------



## Angel007 (Jun 18, 2014)

Which contour kit color should I get. I'm a match master 7.5 NC 50 girl!! Want to get either the face form or the contour kit.


----------



## Ayanna (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm NC45....Black Opal foundation stick in Suede Mocha has been my go to for a dramatic contour. Otherwise I use the darkest shade in the Anastasia palette (which is _highly_ overrated btw).


----------



## charlespe1 (Jul 21, 2014)

I use, 

  Benifit High Beam
YSL Touche Eclat
Nars Copacabana illuminator
NYX Wonderstick
NARS Albatross Highlighter Blush.
MAC Blushes
Smashbox Artificial Light Illuminizing Lotion


----------



## lior (Aug 16, 2014)

Anastasia Beverly Hills contour set


----------



## shontay07108 (Aug 16, 2014)

Anastasia contour palette, but the one I put together. I don't think I'll need another contour product anytime soon.


----------



## amandarobots (Aug 16, 2014)

I'm so tempted by the Anastasia palette you can put together yourself. I want Carob and Banana so badly, but if I'm buying those two, I might as well go all out with the full six pans, right? 

  Also, now I want MAC Blunt, although I'm not sure it'll be dark enough for my liking?

  When I want a true shadowy contour, I use MAC Pro Sculpting Cream in Richly Honed. It was LE, and I have no idea why they wouldn't make it permanent because it's so hard to find a contour cream in such a dark, ashy shade. When I'm feeling lazy and/or want to warm up my face at the same time, I use the CoverGirl Queen Collection Bronzer in the darkest shade. I'm also eyeing some of Guerlain's bronzers, but I hear they smell odd. Not necessarily a deal-breaker for me, but something to consider.


----------



## Pikahime (Aug 18, 2014)

I just got the chocolate Soleli Bronzer from Two Faced (after eyeing it for literally four years) and aside from it smelling wonderful it really is a good contour. I'm an NC35 at my lightest and an NC 42 at my darkest, but if you're lighter than me I recommend the Milk Chocolate version of this Bronzer.


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 18, 2014)

I use so many different products...
  some of my favorites are:
   - MUFE sculpting kit #3
   - tarte hotel heiress bronzer (I believe they discontinued this... booo)
   - too faced cream bronzer (I can't remember the name)
   - MAC mid-tone sepia cream color base
   - NARS casino

  clearly I like to use bronzer to contour


----------



## Meecherella (Aug 19, 2014)

On the daily I wear F&B C5/C6 and contour with MSFN Dark. On occasion I will bump up my contour by adding a little cover girl queen bronzer brown bronze or Mac blunt.


----------



## lior (Aug 26, 2014)

Mac should come up with a contour palette


----------



## leahrenae (Aug 26, 2014)

lior said:


> Mac should come up with a contour palette


  they have sculpting powders (same size as blushes)  you can purchase separately to build the type of palette you like


----------



## LanaBana (Aug 26, 2014)

Covergirl bronzer in "Ebony Bronze"


----------



## qleva (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm a NW48 can someone recommend a contour product for me? Thanks!


----------



## tinydiaries (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm an NC40/42 and I love using MAC's prolongwear eyeshadow in Uninterrupted for heavy contouring. But you can sheer it out to be more natural. Even Harmony is good too.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 6, 2014)

amandarobots said:


> I'm so tempted by the Anastasia palette you can put together yourself. I want Carob and Banana so badly, but if I'm buying those two, I might as well go all out with the full six pans, right?
> 
> Also, now I want MAC Blunt, although I'm not sure it'll be dark enough for my liking?
> 
> When I want a true shadowy contour, *I use MAC Pro Sculpting Cream in Richly Honed. It was LE, and I have no idea why they wouldn't make it permanent* because it's so hard to find a contour cream in such a dark, ashy shade. When I'm feeling lazy and/or want to warm up my face at the same time, I use the CoverGirl Queen Collection Bronzer in the darkest shade. I'm also eyeing some of Guerlain's bronzers, but I hear they smell odd. Not necessarily a deal-breaker for me, but something to consider.


  Richly Honed is my contouring jam!  I was lucky to find a back up because I will be hitting pan on my first one soon.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 6, 2014)

I don't understand why Richly Honed wasn't permanent either (all the sculpting cremes, for that matter).


----------



## ashlsu (Sep 7, 2014)

True I missed out on that one .


----------



## NicoleL (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm pretty new to contouring but so far I like the MAC pro sculpting powder in the shade definitive the best.  I feel like it looks more like a natural shadow on me.  MAC blunt blush and Covergirl queen ebony bronze both pull red on me and read even more red on my face for some reason.  I took some pictures for comparison, its been overcast so I tried my best to make them show true to what I see in person, but just keep in mind the colors might look a bit different in person.




  From left to right: Covergirl queen ebony bronze, MAC blunt blush, MAC pro sculpting powder definitive




  Covergirl queen ebony bronze




  MAC blush blunt




  MAC pro sculpting powder in definitive


----------



## lior (Sep 15, 2014)

Anastasia Beverly Hills contour book is coming out next year! Best for contour!


----------



## makeupbyjpl (Sep 23, 2014)

My fav contour products are MAC Richly Honed and ELF Turks and Caicos


----------



## sweetfeet413 (Oct 12, 2014)

Have any of you tried the Ben Nye mojave palette?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 12, 2014)

sweetfeet413 said:


> Have any of you tried the Ben Nye mojave palette?


  which one? only a few of the powders are dark enough for contour use and they are all quite warm-toned. there are a couple of his eye shadows that make nice contours, and the cream contours are nice.


----------



## sweetfeet413 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## sweetfeet413 (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## sagehen (Oct 13, 2014)

^^that is the palette I was thinking of. I suppose I should have asked what shade you are, but my thoughts are the same. Some of the eye shadows are very nice to contour, and their tones are cooler and would make for better "shadow" on the face.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't have it but I've tried Becca's Pressed Powder in Cocoa and it is so dark and amazing. It is literally dark like coffee beans. I'd say I'm about an NW47 and it showed up on me. See it here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YOZQsA66i1A


----------



## shescoolie (Oct 22, 2014)

My fav has been Sleeks contour kit in dark. I love the highlight color it comes with as well!. City Color Cosmetics also makes a really nice contour palette. I picked it up at IMATS for $5 and use it in my makeup kit.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 23, 2014)

I use harmony for all over contour but when I want my cheeks to pop, I go in with a thin line of embark and blend it more narrowly to give more definition. It's simple and works great for me!


----------



## sagehen (Oct 23, 2014)

lipstickpd23 said:


> I use harmony for all over contour but when I want my cheeks to pop, I go in with a thin line of embark and blend it more narrowly to give more definition. It's simple and works great for me!


  I do this too. I love using eye shadow for a powder contour; it is too difficult to find a good product made specifically for contour for WOC, so I started using e/s long ago.


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 24, 2014)

lipstickpd23 said:


> I use harmony for all over contour but when I want my cheeks to pop, I go in with a thin line of embark and blend it more narrowly to give more definition. It's simple and works great for me!


I just discovered Harmony!   It is perfect. I love it, it does not turn orange or red on me! I am going to try embark for added emphasis


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 25, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I just discovered Harmony!   It is perfect. I love it, it does not turn orange or red on me! I am going to try embark for added emphasis


  What about for much darker skintones?


----------



## sagehen (Oct 25, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> What about for much darker skintones?


  Embark (e/s) is a fave for darker skins (dark, matte e/s is mentioned many times in this thread), as is Definitive sculpting powder and CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 25, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Embark (e/s) is a fave for darker skins (dark, matte e/s is mentioned many times in this thread), as is Definitive sculpting powder and CG Queen bronzer in Ebony Bronze.


  Thanks. I think I'm gonna go for the Becca though since I've never had luck with Covergirl and I don't want to use Embark. It's too small and I don't want to replace it so often.


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Oct 25, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I just discovered Harmony!   It is perfect. I love it, it does not turn orange or red on me! I am going to try embark for added emphasis


   I love that it doesn't have the orangey red look. Enjoy!


----------



## gina12345 (Oct 25, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I just discovered Harmony!   It is perfect. I love it, it does not turn orange or red on me! I am going to try embark for added emphasis


I am NC 50 & I put on about 2-3 layers & used it with a thin line of embark & it was very nice, it added just a bit more emphasis. I think it will work but you will have to layer. It is almost like a nude blush/bronzer on me


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Nov 30, 2014)

I use a CoverGirl Queen bronzer to contour.


----------



## gina12345 (Dec 1, 2014)

My favorite contour product is Sephora  8 hour mattifying foundation compact in Ebony , #8.
  I use it as bronzer too sometimes. Its brown but does not lean orange or red on my NC50 skin.


----------



## pinkcrush (Dec 1, 2014)

I just discovered  MAC Saddle!!! I use it to contour my nose, Embark and Blunt were to obvious and harsh on me, though I love them for a cheek contour...I use a 215 brush and Saddle ( orangy brown) gives me an instant rhinoplasty haha


----------



## ShareeA (Dec 1, 2014)

I finally got Becca's Cocoa and it is literally all I need. It is neutral to cool in tone so if I want to warm it up I put MAC's Raizin over it. And I use so little it'll last me forever.


----------



## gina12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

I am NC 50, have any of you tried Sleek Face Form? Would I get Medium or Dark?
  Thank you


----------



## Angel007 (Dec 24, 2014)

gina12345 said:


> I am NC 50, have any of you tried Sleek Face Form? Would I get Medium or Dark? Thank you [/quote I use dark sleek face form. Just hit pan the other day. It's not TOOO dark it's just right. I barely use the other 2 colors. Just started using the middle shade as highlighter. It's actually very pretty. Color #3 not sure about lol.  I'm also nc 50.


----------



## gina12345 (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you so much! I am going to order it!!


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jan 3, 2015)

I realized how much I love buck from my naked palette as my transition shade so lately I've been using it to contour! Pop it on my 109 brush and there ya go. Then I usually go over it with my estee lauder bronze goddess bronzer with a crown brush um i guess big fluffy contour brush ive had for ages because I have a heavy hand and like to be a bit more warm. I'm about nc44. Love buck! I want to spend on contour powders but once you really use what you have there simply is no need.


----------



## Foxy2282 (Jan 3, 2015)

sweetfeet413 said:


>


  Which shade(s) do you use? I believe you can buy these in singles.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Jan 7, 2015)

I use Mandalay dusk powder from shea moisture


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jan 7, 2015)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> I use Mandalay dusk powder from shea moisture


l This powder is beautiful!  It is my new love.  The sleek contour kit in medium is great on my C8/NC50 skin.  The dark is for my dramatic days.  My sis bought one of black up's dual ended highlight/contour stick.  It's the closest to richly honed she's seen.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

sss215 said:


> I agree I use Embark. Perfect for contouring. blunt doesn't show up on me.


  I've been using Embark for years on my brows. Didn't even think to use it for contouring!


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

So far I've been using what I have to contour with. Mostly face products that I ordered that were too dark. I tried LA Girl Pro Concealers, not bad, but I prefer the Toffee color more for outlining my brows. The applicator brush makes it easy. But I feel like I want a palette so I'm not repeatedly grabbing products. I'm no contour-queen mind you, I don't really do it during the week for work. More for when I go out. I went to Sephora on Friday and fell in love with the Cover FX Contour Kit! Anyone see or try it out? I would need N Deep and that #2 color is everything!! A nice bronze. I'm a NW45 and everything out there for contouring, as I'm sure a lot of you have experienced, the darkest shade is usually the same color as my skin. I bought NYX's Wonder Stick and that's exactly what happened. After wanting it since last summer and they never restocked until this year and that's what happened. I was pissed. 

  Also saw Sephora's contour palette in the store. It's huge. I like that the dark color is actually dark. For $28 wondering if you really can go wrong.


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I just discovered MAC Saddle!!! I use it to contour my nose, Embark and Blunt were to obvious and harsh on me, though I love them for a cheek contour...I use a 215 brush and Saddle ( orangy brown) gives me an instant rhinoplasty haha


  Yeah so I just tried Embark to contour my cheek and it's too dark for me, mind you I don't have any powder on my face. Let me check out Saddle though. Thanks.


----------



## pinkcrush (Mar 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah so I just tried Embark to contour my cheek and it's too dark for me, mind you I don't have any powder on my face. Let me check out Saddle though. Thanks.


 I use Embark for a deep snatched dramatic contour for night but I'm sure with a light hand it can work... Have u tried Blunt???


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> I use Embark for a deep snatched dramatic contour for night but I'm sure with a light hand it can work... Have u tried Blunt???


  No I haven't tried Blunt. Embark likely can work. I'll try when I'm actually made up. I jumped up out my bed literally to try it when you mentioned it, lol.


----------



## pinkcrush (Mar 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> No I haven't tried Blunt. Embark likely can work. I'll try when I'm actually made up. I jumped up out my bed literally to try it when you mentioned it, lol.


  Haha try it over ur foundation and powder with a contour brush... Pat it lightly over the shadow pan, don't dig lol, apply then blend out, add ur blush if u choose and lastly highlight, u will look amazing trust me


----------



## montREALady (Mar 8, 2015)

pinkcrush said:


> Haha try it over ur foundation and powder with a contour brush... Pat it lightly over the shadow pan, don't dig lol, apply then blend out, add ur blush if u choose and lastly highlight, u will look amazing trust me


  Yeah I know better, trust me. Lazy Sunday. I rarely put makeup on on the weekends unless I'm going out. I'll try it maybe tomorrow. What do you use to highlight?


----------



## pinkcrush (Mar 8, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Yeah I know better, trust me. Lazy Sunday. I rarely put makeup on on the weekends unless I'm going out. I'll try it maybe tomorrow. What do you use to highlight?


 Depends on my mood... Margin, Taupe, Trace Gold, MSF Cheeky Bronze, Becca Opal, Nars Miss Liberty, Milani Fantastic In Gold, Milani Soleil


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 6, 2015)

I just ordered my first contour palette from Anastasia that I built, so I'm excited to try it out.  I also use Mac's Mineralized skin finish in Dark Deep to lightly contour/bronze.  I'm a Mac NW43. Here are some swatches of the palette: colors from left to right- Golden Peach, Peaches & Cream, Terracotta, Ash Brown, Espresso, Carob


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I just ordered my first contour palette from Anastasia that I built, so I'm excited to try it out.  I also use Mac's Mineralized skin finish in Dark Deep to lightly contour/bronze.  I'm a Mac NW43. Here are some swatches of the palette: colors from left to right- Golden Peach, Peaches & Cream, Terracotta, Ash Brown, Espresso, Carob


 It's a nice palette because u customized so u get exactly the colors u need/want!!! Yayyy!!! Where did u order from???


----------



## gina12345 (Jun 8, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


>


You did a great job with the colors! Where did you get this from? I thought her stuff was pre fab


----------



## nikkideevah (Jun 8, 2015)

gina12345 said:


> You did a great job with the colors! Where did you get this from? I thought her stuff was pre fab


 
  U can do a custom one for the same $40 http://www.anastasiabeverlyhills.com/contour-palette.html


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

nikkideevah said:


> Ok this is excellent because I tried the ABH Cream Contour kit In Medium and the main contour shade was off for me... I chose the Medium kit over Dark because the highlight colors in Dark were a lil off for my particular liking...  As for the powder contour kit, the Med/Deep kit sold in Sephora and Macy's didn't move me... For $40 I wanted to be SNATCHED not lightly tugged haha     U can do a custom one for the same $40 http://www.anastasiabeverlyhills.com/contour-palette.html


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh yea not sure if I posted this here but MAC Saddle eyeshadow makes an excellent nose contour shade for us medium brown beauties... I found Blunt to be too ashy and lifeless for my liking... Saddle is warmer w/o being too warm or dark and obvious...  Also Brown Script makes a nice transition color when used with Blunt or Embark to blend out and warm up the look for those pretty peach and coral blushes we all will be rocking this summer


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hey ladies! I ordered mine from the Anastasia website.  Go to the makeup tab and then individual contour shades.  Then on the side it will say "build a palette".  Click on that and then you can drag your colors from the left onto the palette.  FYI: it would not work on my iPad or my phone, I had to use my computer.  The new colors are Mink and Ash Brown.  I read somewhere that Ash Brown was darker, so that's why I ordered it.  I think I'll probably end up mixing all three contour shades to see if I can make it cooler with the Ash Brown, but darker.  The lighter contour shades like Havana and Java matched my skin tone.  Macchiato was nice when I swatched it as well.  I was torn between that one and Golden Peach.  Golden Peach won, lol.  The quality of the palette is very nice though.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

If you're NW-43 or deeper, Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder in Mandalay Dusk will give you _*ALL*_ your contoured life!

  Had my *#teamchunkchartermember* behind sittin over here lookin gaunt in the face.

  I almost crushed it up and rolled around nekkid in it.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> If you're NW-43 or deeper, Shea Moisture Illuminating Powder in Mandalay Dusk will give you _*ALL*_ your contoured life!  Had my *#teamchunkchartermember* behind sittin over here lookin gaunt in the face.  I almost crushed it up and rolled around nekkid in it. :lol:


  I'm sorry, that made me LOL. I so needed a laugh right now. I had heard about people using this as a contour but am afraid of the shimmer. Does it have a lot of shimmer? I use and really like the other illuminating powders.


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I'm sorry, that made me LOL. I so needed a laugh right now. I had heard about people using this as a contour but am afraid of the shimmer. Does it have a lot of shimmer? I use and really like the other illuminating powders.


  When I look at the powder in the pan, I do see a bit of shimmer, but when applied to my face, the shimmer transforms into that soft sheen that bare, clean skin has. In case that doesn't make sense, let me say this, the 1st time I contoured with it, that lil voice in my head that wants me to be great screamed *"RUN TO TARGET AND GET 5 MORE RIGHT NOW!"* I didn't cuz a) that heaux crazy & 2)  I don't contour that often so this one will last me at least a year. Butterum, every time I'm in Target, I stroll past the Shea Moisture makeup section just to make sure they still got some in stock.


----------



## sagehen (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> When I look at the powder in the pan, I do see a bit of shimmer, but when applied to my face, the shimmer transforms into that soft sheen that bare, clean skin has. In case that doesn't make sense, let me say this, the 1st time I contoured with it, that lil voice in my head that wants me to be great screamed *"RUN TO TARGET AND GET 5 MORE RIGHT NOW!"* I didn't cuz a) that heaux crazy & 2)  I don't contour that often so this one will last me at least a year. Butterum, every time I'm in Target, I stroll past the Shea Moisture makeup section just to make sure they still got some in stock. :lol:


  I would check on it too because my Target recently had the illuminating powders on sale so I was worried that they were dc'ing Shea Moisture. They will remove stuff WOC like in a heartbeat around here.


----------



## pinkcrush (Jun 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I would check on it too because my Target recently had the illuminating powders on sale so I was worried that they were dc'ing Shea Moisture. They will remove stuff WOC like in a heartbeat around here.


 We only got the hair and body care over here!!! No really fun stuff


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

sagehen said:


> I would check on it too because my* Target recently had the illuminating powders on sale so I was worried that they were dc'ing Shea Moisture*.*They will remove stuff WOC like in a heartbeat around here.*


 *Don't speak that out into the universe girl!   Throw some salt over ya shoulder, knock on some wood, and kill a chicken right quick! *





*Yes ma'am! That's why that heaux in my head is crazy, and why my backups drawer is on fleek. Straight paranoid. *


----------



## sagehen (Jun 16, 2015)

YLQ said:


> [COLOR=A52A2A]*Don't speak that out into the universe girl!   Throw some salt over ya shoulder, knock on some wood, and kill a chicken right quick!*[/COLOR]    [COLOR=000080]*Yes ma'am! That's why that heaux in my head is crazy, and why my backups drawer is on fleek. Straight paranoid.*[/COLOR] hboy:


  OK but my backup drawers are overflowing lol!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 18, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


>


  Very pretty. I would love to learn how to contour.


----------



## mochaallure (Jul 14, 2015)

naomiheartsyou said:


> LA Colors pro concealers in espreeso and dark cocoa are good contour colors for those who are darker than NW/NC 45. They are cream based (think Make Up Forever Full Coverage concealers).


I use a black radiance powder foundations shades darker than me.. I am going to try the la colors pro concealors


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 15, 2015)

Anastasia's crime  contour kits are on sale for $25 at Macy's and Macy's.com for another hour.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 15, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Anastasia's crime  contour kits are on sale for $25 at Macy's and Macy's.com for another hour.


  Thanks so much! $25, I had to!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 15, 2015)

I





montREALady said:


> Thanks so much! $25, I had to!


 You're welcome !!!' I'm glad I helped someone.


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> I'm glad I helped someone.


  It's shipping on Monday it says.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 16, 2015)

montREALady said:


> It's shipping on Monday it says.


 Great ! I hope you like it!


----------



## smileyt06 (Jul 16, 2015)

I revised my MAC contour kit to this now


----------



## montREALady (Jul 16, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Great ! I hope you like it!


  Me too. I'm typically a powder contour kinda girl. Nothing heavy. Oh, I get it on Saturday.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Me too. I'm typically a powder contour kinda girl. Nothing heavy. Oh, I get it on Saturday.


 Did you get your contour kit?


----------



## montREALady (Jul 18, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Did you get your contour kit?


  Yup! It doesn't look dark enough and I got the darkest one. I didn't swatch yet. If not I'll just keep it for my kit.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 18, 2015)

Some other good dark  contour colors are the AJ Crimson foundations.  He has the last shade in a deep rich tone.  They are on sale for $20 until the 20th at AJ Crimson.com


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried this contour palette?  Merrell Hollis(Wendy Williams and Tyra Bank's ex makeup artist) said its  great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for women of color.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Has anyone tried this contour palette? Merrell Hollis(Wendy Williams and Tyra Bank's ex makeup artist) said its great
> 
> for women of color.


  I had it, didn't like it, returned it.  I found that the darkest shade wasn't dark enough and the formula was way too sheer. I'm still learning how to perfect contouring and highlighting and I found that powders were easier for me to use.  Some people rave about it though, so idk...


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I had it, didn't like it, returned it.  I found that the darkest shade wasn't dark enough and the formula was way too sheer. I'm still learning how to perfect contouring and highlighting and I found that powders were easier for me to use.  Some people rave about it though, so idk...


 Thanks for letting me know!  When will someone get it right?


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> Thanks for letting me know! When will someone get it right?


  No problem!  I ended up building a contour kit on Anastasia's website.  I posted swatches of it in this thread.  Another alternative is to use one of Mac's new blushes (Film Noir or maybe Swiss Chocolate).


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> No problem!  I ended up building a contour kit on Anastasia's website.  I posted swatches of it in this thread.  Another alternative is to use one of Mac's new blushes (Film Noir or maybe Swiss Chocolate).


 The sketch blush looks divine!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> The sketch blush looks divine!


  It does!!!  I was thinking that it would make a slamming plum contour.  How pretty would that be?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> It does!!!  I was thinking that it would make a slamming plum contour.  How pretty would that be?


 My thoughts exactly!!!!! Now the search begins for the perfect highlight for those blushes.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> My thoughts exactly!!!!! Now the search begins for the perfect highlight for those blushes.


  The plum would look pretty with light gold, bronze or even a rose gold highlighter, right?  I think a nice taupe highlighter would look good with film noir with a vampy lip or Stone lipstick.  That sculpt color in the Charlotte Tilbury Medium-Dark Bronze and Glow might work.  I was wondering how I was going to make that side of the palette work because it's too light for a contour and it has shimmer.  This might be the solution!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> The plum would look pretty with light gold, bronze or even a rose gold highlighter, right?  I think a nice taupe highlighter would look good with film noir with a vampy lip or Stone lipstick.  That sculpt color in the Charlotte Tilbury Medium-Dark Bronze and Glow might work.  I was wondering how I was going to make that side of the palette work because it's too light for a contour and it has shimmer.  This might be the solution!


 That sounds pretty!!! I'm a Highlight junkie. Lol.  I want a company to come out with something purply that won't expire after a year.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

PrettyGirlDoc said:


> That sounds pretty!!! I'm a Highlight junkie. Lol. I want a company to come out with something purply that won't expire after a year.


  I don't pay attention to expiration dates.  As long as it still smells good and doesn't make me itch, we are rockin' with it, lol!


----------



## Jayjayy (Sep 1, 2015)

The Anastasia Beverly Hills powder in Carob is my fav. I'm a contour newb and this shade gives me definition but isn't too harsh...it allows me to build up to my desired intensity. Earth is also great for some quick definition with a bit of warmth that works beautifully on brown skin. My skin seems to shine like gold in the summer (as funny as its sounds LOL) so I like warmer products for a more realistic glow.

  I bought the ABH cream contour kit in the darkest shade, and while I've seem some STUNNING tutorials I can't get the hang of it! The shade selection is beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## xandraxelestine (Oct 9, 2015)

csdev said:


> I am nc40-42, and I am looking for a product to sharply define my cheekbones.


  Covergirl bronzer in ebony bronze and the anastasia beverly hills palette in medium tan


----------



## primetimebeauty (Jan 6, 2016)

My favorite product to contour with is Guerlain's Terracotta bronzer! I use color #7. It looks super natural in my opinion. The only downside is the price. Its $50


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 6, 2016)

Ohhh great ideas! 





cupcake28 said:


> The plum would look pretty with light gold, bronze or even a rose gold highlighter, right?  I think a nice taupe highlighter would look good with film noir with a vampy lip or Stone lipstick.  That sculpt color in the Charlotte Tilbury Medium-Dark Bronze and Glow might work.  I was wondering how I was going to make that side of the palette work because it's too light for a contour and it has shimmer.  This might be the solution!


----------



## Tknappe (Sep 6, 2016)

This looks gorgeous.  Gonna check it out.


----------



## honeyspice (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't contour often but when I do, I prefer powders to creams. My favorite is the Absolute New York Pro Contour Palette in Medium. I am an NC42 and this little gem gives me the perfect contour color - cool toned and not too harsh and I also enjoy the highlight side. The powders are soft and blend out nicely and it's inexpensive for a generous 18 grams of product so a win-win.


----------



## LadyBug13 (Feb 9, 2017)

So far, I've been using the Black Radiance True Complexion Contour Palette in medium-deep. I hardly use the highlighter that's in it, and the sculpting power may be better in the warmer months, but the contour shade is what I use mostly. I like it but I feel I may need to find something that's "gray-er" to look more natural.


----------



## MorenitaLokita (Aug 23, 2017)

I never contour anymore! Although I was browsing Sephora the other day and swatched Black Up's contour duos. I want to purchase one  Has anyone tried this one?


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Aug 31, 2017)

I agree.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 18, 2017)

Has anyone here tried Sleek Makeup's cream contour kit in "Extra Dark"? Does it seem "Extra Dark to you?


----------



## Vaishali Yadav (Sep 18, 2017)

I suggest glow kit and Trace gold.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 30, 2017)

I rarely contour anymore, but my go-tos have been my MAC Richly Honed creme contour. I've also used a darker shade in the MUFE foundation stick, but I don't use it when I travel anymore because the cap always comes loose.


----------



## lenchen (Feb 4, 2018)

I love Makeupgeek's Dealbreaker


----------



## sagehen (Feb 5, 2018)

I just wanna throw out Ben Nye Twilight Sable or Black Brown (eye shadows) for a cheap contour powder. So pigmented, so easy to blend. I used Black Brown last weekend on a girl going to a military Ball and her cheekbones were SNATCHED.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

For contouring, regardless of skin tones, (Caucasian, or WoC) I use cremes. 

For for the topic of this thread.

 I use Cinema Secrets foundation (old Kit#10) is now renamed 200 series.



And Eve Pearl's High Definition Foundation line in Dark and Deep. (I don't use concealers as a contour)


----------



## pamelaknight121 (Oct 6, 2021)

csdev said:


> I am nc40-42, and I am looking for a product to sharply define my cheekbones.


One of the best is NYX Wonder Stick.


----------



## lasharn (Oct 7, 2021)

Smashbox's contour kit is easy to follow for beginners, and comes in two versions.


----------



## AmbyH (Oct 9, 2021)

I'm loving Fenty Beauty's match stix!


----------

